# HELP fitting diverter valve.



## jossytt (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi guys anyone know How to fit one of these things, fitting to my 09 tts


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I think the valve is fitted to the turbo housing and accessed from underneath. If you've got the Forge valve go to their web site and download the fitting instructions pdf.


----------



## jossytt (Jan 9, 2012)

brittan said:


> I think the valve is fitted to the turbo housing and accessed from underneath. If you've got the Forge valve go to their web site and download the fitting instructions pdf.


Awesome thanks m8 all done now the forge instructions are wrong the OEM valve on the TFSI sits to the front of the engine on top, was actually very easy to fit in the end


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

jossytt said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> > I think the valve is fitted to the turbo housing and accessed from underneath. If you've got the Forge valve go to their web site and download the fitting instructions pdf.
> ...


I was just going to say the same thing


----------



## Benw87 (Dec 22, 2011)

So am I right in thinking that you fit the spacer, as per Forge instructions, but here? Just checking... :roll:

PS - that surely makes it much easier to install - the valve is much easier to get at!


----------



## Benw87 (Dec 22, 2011)

jossytt said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> > I think the valve is fitted to the turbo housing and accessed from underneath. If you've got the Forge valve go to their web site and download the fitting instructions pdf.
> ...


Are you pleased with the results?


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Benw87 said:


> So am I right in thinking that you fit the spacer, as per Forge instructions, but here? Just checking... :roll:
> 
> PS - that surely makes it much easier to install - the valve is much easier to get at!


That's correct.


----------



## jossytt (Jan 9, 2012)

Benw87 said:


> jossytt said:
> 
> 
> > brittan said:
> ...


yes very pleased the turbo seems to kick in sooner?? and seems smoother. but it does sound like its sneezing :lol:


----------



## thez19 (Feb 5, 2012)

yes very pleased the turbo seems to kick in sooner?? and seems smoother. but it does sound like its sneezing :lol:[/quote]

Well dyou have the diverter valve replacement or is it a BOV? If its "sneezing" that sounds like vent to air not a diverted setup.


----------



## jossytt (Jan 9, 2012)

thez19 said:


> yes very pleased the turbo seems to kick in sooner?? and seems smoother. but it does sound like its sneezing :lol:


Well dyou have the diverter valve replacement or is it a BOV? If its "sneezing" that sounds like vent to air not a diverted setup.[/quote]

As you may of guessed my mechanical knowledge is shite :lol: this is the product all in all the performance seems to be better.

http://www.forgemotorsport.co.uk/conten ... t=FMFSITAT


----------



## thez19 (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes that would be a blow off valve. Most if not all turboed engines come stock with a diverted setup where the boost pressure is diverted through the intake manifold after it is created, then pushed back thru the turbo. This is mainly for quiet performance, but really diverting the pressure actually slows the turbos spooling and overall boost due to the turbo waiting for used pressure to recirculate through the manifold, etc. hence more turbo lag. Most tuners allowing more power thru their stock turbo setups opt for a bov setup as all boost pressure is vented to atmosphere once the clutch is released, gears change or throttle is lifted, this allows for much less stress on the turbo every time boost is required and also allows the turbo to spool faster and release faster. You will not notice "performance" or hp gains from this other than a few perhaps, but what you will notice is at higher speeds say when your coasting and you suddenly give it throttle, the turbo will spool faster as it is not dealing with "leftover" boost pressure before initial spooling, so it will boost faster and also intermitant boost will come faster and harder as well, so off n on throttle will feel more responsive with less lag. It will not fix initial lag from a dead stop, the TT, specially the TTS with the bigger turbo is obviously a TURBO therefore the main power and torque of the engine is dependant on boost so from a stop it will still lag like normal. But who really cares about that anyways, the best part is getting alongside a NA mustang or something and he takes off fast and thinks all is won and then a few seconds later you wizz past his ass leaving him in the dust, turbos kick ass.

Also, ive had several diff valves on previous cars, had a forge diverter valve on my mk5 gti and a HKS SSQV blow off valve on my bmw 135i, both did as they were supposed too. Just got to go with quality as some cheaper shit valves will have shit seals and rubber peices that will fail quickly and cause massive boost pressure loss which is no good


----------



## DavidB_27 (Jul 5, 2012)

jossytt - is there any chance you could do a video while on the move, doesn't matter if it's poor quality just want to hear the sound. I've only been able to find clips while the car is stood still online and I'd be interested to hear what it's like.. Cheers


----------



## jossytt (Jan 9, 2012)

Off corse m8 I'll post a link to YouTube later


----------



## Benw87 (Dec 22, 2011)

May be of interest...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7F7OPUt ... re=related


----------



## jossytt (Jan 9, 2012)

Great video!!


----------



## DavidB_27 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for the link - sounds pretty good 8)


----------



## Benw87 (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah I thought it was a good video - particularly as it shows the different BOVs and the spacer. Just stumbled upon it by chance. I'm guessing that the Golf used for demo in the video will sound broadly the same as a TT?!

Am tempted to get a spacer as it seems the easiest to fit (and remove again), and involves minimal disturbance to the rest of the engine bay. Hmmm... [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## nickmarsh (Jan 24, 2012)

I've also got an 09 TTS (remapped to 325bhp) and just wondered if its worth upgrading to a Forge Diverter Valve?

Had no issues so far but worried that the stock valve may break?


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

nickmarsh said:


> I've also got an 09 TTS (remapped to 325bhp) and just wondered if its worth upgrading to a Forge Diverter Valve?
> 
> Had no issues so far but worried that the stock valve may break?


Looks like you've got Stage one or two so I would advise a valve upgrade.


----------



## nickmarsh (Jan 24, 2012)

Stage 2 upgrade with full Milltek and air filter. Seen a mixed response regarding diverter valves on whether its worth upgrading. I've heard that the standard OEM piston type is ok for around 300bhp...is the Forge valve an unnecessary expense?


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

nickmarsh said:


> Stage 2 upgrade with full Milltek and air filter. Seen a mixed response regarding diverter valves on whether its worth upgrading. I've heard that the standard OEM piston type is ok for around 300bhp...is the Forge valve an unnecessary expense?


I have it and I think its well worth it.


----------



## nickmarsh (Jan 24, 2012)

Can you really tell the difference going from standard to the Forge then? May have to upgrade then...


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

nickmarsh said:


> Can you really tell the difference going from standard to the Forge then? May have to upgrade then...


Defo


----------



## gigeorge (Apr 2, 2014)

On my old Evo i used to have a forge that was switchable from a BOV > recirc valve. Does anyone know if theres such a thing for the tts? Nice to have the option to stop the whooshing noise >.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

gigeorge said:


> On my old Evo i used to have a forge that was switchable from a BOV > recirc valve. Does anyone know if theres such a thing for the tts? Nice to have the option to stop the whooshing noise >.


I don't think so but not 100%


----------



## ConnorTTS (Jun 13, 2017)

jossytt said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> > I think the valve is fitted to the turbo housing and accessed from underneath. If you've got the Forge valve go to their web site and download the fitting instructions pdf.
> ...


Am aware this is an old post but hopefully one of you lot can help... i also wish to fit a forge valve - the blow off adaptor... i have located the DV at the front like stated (even though I was under the assumption it was only to be accessed underneath but anyway!) but the sensor cable seems to be too short and doesnt quite reach the original port when i have put the adaptor between the top and bottom of the oem part..

any ideas guys?


----------

